# Weird loss of control at 12:10pm today



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

I was watching The Fast and the Furious on USA via my VIP211. I went to change channels from USA to TBS. When I switched channels I had audio but no video. I tried going back but nothing happened. I sat there for about a minute when the receiver than changed channels and went back to USA but than immediately went back to TBS (the channel I orginally changed to) and back to USA like very quickly. I tried turning off the VIP211 via the remote and nothing happened. Than my TV showed no signal even though the receiver was turned on. I eventually pulled the plug on the receiver and power cycled it. Did anyone notice this or has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The receiver said "eff you"

In all seriousness, when it went to no signal, it was probably trying to reboot itself because it finally noticed something was not right. I don't have any ideas as to the cause - anything else been weird with this receiver before?


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> The receiver said "eff you"
> 
> In all seriousness, when it went to no signal, it was probably trying to reboot itself because it finally noticed something was not right. I don't have any ideas as to the cause - anything else been weird with this receiver before?


Other than not having complete guide data for my local stations (which is fixed by downloading it from satellite) not really. I should also tell you that I live in a QAM based apartment complex if that matters.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

It only matters a little that you are running that 211 in QAM box mode.

I don't deal with QAM (commercial) systems, so I don't know if there are any proven problems with running it as QAM rather than Satellite. If it does happen again though, contact the commercial techs and see if there's a deeper problem - might be your receiver as well.


----------

